#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Founder's HUB >  >  $12,000 Grant to be Awarded to Best Startup Pitch

## Beacon

The Island Exchange is a one-day business festival for the savvy and ambitious, debuting on Saturday, March 2nd - with a mission to empower attendees to thrive and define success on their own terms. They are opening up the stage to startups who will get the chance to do a speed pitch to judges from venture capital firms and be entitled to win $12,000 reward from HSBC Singapore and gain direct access to experts from HSBC’s Business Banking team.


Apply for the pitch by submitting a five-page pitching brief here: https://theislandexchange.in-tix.com


Held alongside the HSBC Women’s World Championship, the event brings together local and international speakers to share their experiences on building a successful and meaningful career, with the goal of empowering attendees to thrive in business. The day is filled with engaging talks, panels and workshops with founders, including the Startup Session that is organised by Found8, with speakers:



Annie Luu - Head of Asia (Investible)Jonathan Lui - Founder (Soho App)Race Wong - COO (Ohmyhome)Zhiying Chua - Investor (SeedPlus)Ng Li Lian - HSBC Commercial Banking


and other opinion leaders from various industries sharing on topics shaping the global business landscape today, including Instagram marketing and conscious consumerism, Find the agenda here. Join in for a day of knowledge sharing, candid insights and a dose of inspiration by registering for the event here


PS: Each ticket is $29, which includes entry to the HSBC Women’s World Championship, a $15 food voucher for lunch at the tournament food trucks, a goodies bag and access to all six sessions. Capacity is limited and registration will be on a first-come-first-serve basis and one lucky Island Exchange attendee will win a Club Med Bali 4-day, 3-night resort holiday package for two worth $2,500.

----------

